# Encodage ATV et iPod



## j-j (12 Septembre 2009)

Les achats video sur iTunes Store passent sur l'Pod et l'Apple TV (grand ecran) sans problemes.

Lorsque j'encode une petit série dans le même format (m4v) il ne se synchronise pas sur l'iPop ou l'iPhone, en message d'erreur j'ai "le format n'est pas pris en charge". Aucun souci pour l'Apple TV.

D'où viens le probleme ?


Merci.


----------



## mandrak134 (15 Septembre 2009)

Ta série est-elle en 5.1 ou en HD ? Cela peut poser un problème de compatibilité.
Tu peux essayer de créer un format pour iPod ou iPhone en sélectionnant l'épisode que tu veux, clic droit et Créer une version iPod ou Iphone.
Après cela synchronise avec la nouvelle version.


----------

